# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  Bitcoin to cash question

## Oliver47

If I get coinbase (or any other cryptocurrency exchange like https://cryptolinks.com/cryptocurrency-exchange ) and someone pays me in bitcoin can I sell the bitcoin back to coinbase and get the cash ? How exactly does that work ? Also I take it I have to claim it for taxes too right ? Thx

----------


## Jayd85

> If I get coinbase (or any other cryptocurrency exchange like https://cryptolinks.com/cryptocurrency-exchange ) and someone pays me in bitcoin can I sell the bitcoin back to coinbase and get the cash ? How exactly does that work ? Also I take it I have to claim it for taxes too right ? Thx


You can sell and transfer to bank account from coinbase. Use a blockchain wallet as me diary to and from CB.

----------


## Bio-Active

Correct you just have to link your account

----------


## Frank777

I'm glad that I've found this thread. I've recently started using coinbase wallet and also need to find out about getting cash. I've already looked through the reviews https://revain.org/wallets/coinbase-wallet, but it is good to learn from other people's experiences. Thanks!

----------

